
An Open Letter To TED's Chris Anderson - ColinWright
http://www.realitysandwich.com/open_letter_teds_chris_anderson
======
FN0rdique
Hmm. The page has ads for something called "sacred geometry explained,"
astrology and "psychic science." The site at large contains heaps of further
pseudo-scientific nonsense, including articles about Kabbalah, occult
scholars, and the healing properties of herbs.

An excerpt from one article visible on the front page - "Health is the balance
between the physical, Etheric, Astral and Mental bodies. We nourish the
Etheric body with food that is enlivened with electro-magnetic energy, clean
air, good water, sunlight, positive thoughts and loving feelings."

You'll pardon me for not taking this terribly seriously.

